# What is the common name for KH2PO4?



## Wö£fëñxXx

Potassium Phosphate...
Fleet enema is basically the same thing. 

Why not just get some Plantex from Rex?
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


----------



## KevinC

Since the number of hydrogens can be different:

KH2PO4 = Potassium phosphate monobasic

The last part tells you that there is one less hydrogen than phosphoric acid.

It is also formally named potassium dihydrogen phosphate.

There are other phosphate fertilizers too - not the same (superphosphate is one example).

Kevin


----------



## NeverEndingNinja

Well, I'd rather get my plantex in bulk because I could use it for my terrestrial plants, and get it cheaper per volume buying it myself rather than paying someone to throw some in a bag and ship it to me. 

If I can't find any local, thats the route I'll go...

When it comes to the phosphorus, it looks like I'll be sending my wife in the store. I've bought her feminine products enough time to deserve this!:icon_lol:


----------



## aquanut415

monopotassium phosphate


----------



## dthb4438

I buy my plantex from here: http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/


----------



## stagius

can i call
pottasium dihydrophosphate


----------

